# The TRH test



## matti (Aug 10, 2007)

Sorry - I made mistake in my last post (and don't know how to edit it).
Does anyone know where I can have the TRH test done in Edinburgh/Glasgow. I have tried Murrayfield Hospital (BUPA) but they don't do it. Tried to google, but no luck.
AAAArrrgh, sometimes I think I am really losing it with all this, :'  - I'm tired and wish I could give up but I know I'll regret it.
thanks for listening
Mattie x


----------



## Jo (Mar 22, 2002)

Hi
Have you asked at your GP's see if they can help you ??

Good Luck with finding somewhere that does it 

Love Jo
x x


----------



## matti (Aug 10, 2007)

Hi Jo

I'm going to see my GP tomorrow, to be honest, she's not overly helpful and makes me feel like an over age nuisance, but I'll give it a go.

thanks for your reply

Matti x


----------

